# Work Light Suggestions



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I am looking to get a new work light. I want an LED. I have a halogen and I am not a big fan. Looked at the Dewalt Tripod, but it is $160 without the batteries. Wondering if anyone can suggest a good corded one. I want one that can be adjusted.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

https://www.eaton.com/content/dam/eaton/products/lighting-and-controls/us-lighting/halo-outdoor/brochures/eaton-allpro-worklights-sizzle-bro.pdf



I use a few of those. They're bright and don't get hot.


----------



## Zohdug (Aug 15, 2017)

Check this out. I've got two of the 3200's and two of the 7000's. Have had them a year or more. I purchased mine from Lowe's, but I don't think they carry then in the store around here anymore.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PX1RQG1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_zclPFb0V0XRS1?psc=1



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Lighting is very underrated. Those LEDs are great. Should be able to find way cheaper than that though Pete. All the same will be a good investment to your business..


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Best thing about the LEDs is that you don't have to fiddle with those stupid halogen bulbs when someone accidentally knocks your light over with their ladder.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a Husky brand LED and it’s a powerful little sucker. It was given to me but I suspect it came from HD. I would think anything from Husky would be a decent, relatively inexpensive light.


----------



## Greg dittman (Oct 5, 2019)

I agree with rh , have had a husky led tripod for 5 years now, its been droped off scaffolding knocked down stairs, burried in my van with ladders piled on it and it still fires up. I would be lucky to get a month out of a halogen bulb. Probably the best $100 I ever spent. No more buying halogen bulbs or smelling the overspray burning off it. 3 draw backs, I can no longer heat a small room or warm my hands up or light a smoke when I forget my lighter at home


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I wound up getting the Dewalt. My hardware store gave me a free battery that they get from the reps. Really wanted it due to the 3 lumens settings.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I wound up getting the Dewalt. My hardware store gave me a free battery that they get from the reps. Really wanted it due to the 3 lumens settings.


Well Pete. The black hole has opened. Time to start acquiring all sorts of other DeWalt cordless tools. You get product X with a battery or two and the rest just gets addictive. (I'm on Milwaukee)


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Joe67 said:


> Well Pete. The black hole has opened. Time to start acquiring all sorts of other DeWalt cordless tools. You get product X with a battery or two and the rest just gets addictive. (I'm on Milwaukee)


I do own a couple of Dewalt drills, an oscillating saw, leaf blower and a router already. Did not want to use my drill batteries on a light, and the blower uses a 60 volt. The others are corded. Very impressed with the quality of the lamp.


----------



## BaronPainter (Apr 7, 2018)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I am looking to get a new work light. I want an LED. I have a halogen and I am not a big fan. Looked at the Dewalt Tripod, but it is $160 without the batteries. Wondering if anyone can suggest a good corded one. I want one that can be adjusted.


Look no farther than Home Depot Husky Led work lights. A 5000 lumen light is $38. I have one if these and have had it since last November. It works great. 
Brian


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Was working in a dark garage this week, and needed to improve the lighting. 
Picked up these 150 watt LED. - $40/ for two

Highly recommend as an overhead work light - fits standard porcelain base or w/clamp light attachment.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Holland said:


> View attachment 111670
> 
> 
> View attachment 111672
> ...


Have seen those advertised online and wondered if they are any good.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

RH said:


> Have seen those advertised online and wondered if they are any good.


For overhead light they worked well: eliminated almost all the shadows, and lit up the corners. 
The color was okay- "daylight white", but did not bother me like some daylight white bulbs. I thought it was a pleasant light to work in for the most part, and was high contrast, so it made it easier to see things. 

My helper liked it so much that he order a pair for his garage and basement. 
I started using them as my new workshop spotlight.


----------



## AndreaBur (Apr 6, 2021)

My suggestion will be to use only LED lights. In this way you will save a lot of money, and also will make your interior look much better. But, an important question is to choose the maker of the best-LED light. I moved into a new apartment last week, so I installed there some LED Bulbs from LITELUME. These guys are the best company on the market. A lot of friends recommended me it. You can find there a lot of light solutions and suggestions for your house. It's very important to use a high-quality product.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Anyone have this? Looks like a good light
*PowerSmith Dual Head LED Portable Work Light with Tripod — 6000 Lumens, Model# PVL6000A


https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200758584_200758584


*


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I got 2 of these LED work lights and really like em. 10,000 lumens, adjustable brightness, 10' power cord, built-in electrical outlet & USB Charger. Very happy with them. I can't stand tripods. I bet I got 10-15 of em in the shop and most of em are missing one little part here or there. Most are the halogens though, which is something I've shied away from in the last few years. 



Husky 10,000 Lumen Work Light


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Holland said:


> View attachment 111670
> 
> 
> View attachment 111672
> ...





Holland said:


> View attachment 111670
> 
> 
> View attachment 111672
> ...


Took your idea one step further. And it will all fit in the fiver. However I think I may switch and mount to the top. Then while working I could store junk in it.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> View attachment 111946
> View attachment 111947
> 
> 
> ...


I like where you're going with this. Good idea 

How does it work for that? 
Do you have to worry about it being fragile? Five lights... I imagine that's pretty bright!!

There are tripod photographers lights on mounts that are fairly inexpensive. It couldn't store in itself, like a fiver, but it would pack up pretty small. I kept the box to my deformable lights, for transportation.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

So far, second day, no issue. A ton of light. All told I got $40 for each. I haven’t built the second where it will use the lid to hold the lamp. What I like is the idea I can put the light, the cord, the receptacle, and the post all in the bucket with the lid on top. Easy to grab, easy to set up, using some things I had lying around. Very excited because it casts a ton of light. The lights fixture has a outlet on it and I could use that for power for my battery pack, charge my phone, and other static equipment. I wouldn’t hook a sender up to it or Vac for fear it would take the take the light down. Did I mention it casts a ton of light. Freaking great. May not need me headlamp for cut ins. But I doubt it. I’ll see. Got 4 rooms to do. A lot a mud work. Freaking they must’ve shot airsoft guns in the house throughout the rooms because I’m filling in hundreds of bb size dimples to fill. Going to have to wear my shades it’s so bright, lol.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I got 2 of these LED work lights and really like em. 10,000 lumens, adjustable brightness, 10' power cord, built-in electrical outlet & USB Charger. Very happy with them. I can't stand tripods. I bet I got 10-15 of em in the shop and most of em are missing one little part here or there. Most are the halogens though, which is something I've shied away from in the last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> Husky 10,000 Lumen Work Light


Ya, I like the simplicity of this unit. And bright! Those tripods were always a pain it arse. They take up soo much space. So over the hot halogen bulbs..


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> So far, second day, no issue. A ton of light. All told I got $40 for each. I haven’t built the second where it will use the lid to hold the lamp. What I like is the idea I can put the light, the cord, the receptacle, and the post all in the bucket with the lid on top. Easy to grab, easy to set up, using some things I had lying around. Very excited because it casts a ton of light. The lights fixture has a outlet on it and I could use that for power for my battery pack, charge my phone, and other static equipment. I wouldn’t hook a sender up to it or Vac for fear it would take the take the light down. Did I mention it casts a ton of light. Freaking great. May not need me headlamp for cut ins. But I doubt it. I’ll see. Got 4 rooms to do. A lot a mud work. Freaking they must’ve shot airsoft guns in the house throughout the rooms because I’m filling in hundreds of bb size dimples to fill. Going to have to wear my shades it’s so bright, lol.


@cardgunner, going to borrow your idea.
Found an old tripod I had laying around- knew I had one somewhere.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for your contribution, albeit non-sequitur and virtually useless to the topic at hand, you deserve acknowledgment for participation.
I think Pete already got this one figured a few years ago.


----------

